# Double morse taper for lathe alignment



## harveysoriginals (May 1, 2014)

Hello all,

First time posting on here with any questions but I see from reading a lot of the other threads that there is no shortage of help on here.

I have a Central Machinery lathe that I have had for quite a while now. The initial set up right out of the box was very good and everything lined up well.

I had to swivel the headstock recently to turn a larger bowl. First time I have had to do that. Well, returning the machine to its previous accurate alignment between centers has become my new challenge.

I have read many postings about it and after struggling for a few days now, I "think" the only way to get it back close enough to please me is to put a double morse taper between the stocks.

For most of my stuff, it doesn't matter as I mostly turn bowls, bracelets, stuff that doesn't require that alignment. BUT, I got involved with the Freedom Pen Project out at Redstone Arsenal, AL and purchased a mandrel and mandrel saver to be able to turn pens for them while at home. That's when I discovered the misalignment. It was really bad when I started but I do have it close now, but not good.

I did go ahead and turn a few pens on it to see if all would work ok and it does, but, that little bit of misalignment is wearing a groove around the mandrel where it contacts the saver. That's not good.

So, I have been searching for a double 2MT to put between the stocks so I can line it up and tighten it down.
The only one I have found so far is on Amazon which I distrust a bit.

I am seeking suggestions here. If anyone can tell me a way to decently line up this 34706 12X36 lathe, I will definitely give it a try or if you can suggest a dependable place to purchase the morse taper, I would definitely appreciate it a lot!

Thanks everyone!

Harvey


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The double-ended morse taper listed on Amazon for $16.47 is a Nova (Teknatool) product. That company has a pretty good reputation … I would trust them.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Once you get it aligned, put witness marks on the headstock and frame. When you move it out to turn big, line up your marks when you go back and you should be back in alignment.

I would try using a square along the ways and spindle to get the headstock 90 degrees to the bed.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

All your woodturning vendors normally sell MT alignment tools.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 1, 2014)

Thanks all for the great replies. I did find that Packard shortly after posting this. Hairy, it is when I tighten the headstock into position that it is really bad. That torque really causes a problem. I am hoping a MT will hold it in position while I do that. Everything is square until I turn that lever. Also, once I get it, I won't be moving it a lot I don't think. LOL! Maybe I can use this as an excuse to get a bigger lathe!
Again, thanks to everyone who replied!


----------

